# Hi!



## chrisTTopher11

Hi to everyone on the forum... I've been browsing this for ages now so feel like I know you all already!

I've got a 2005 150bhp roadster in glacier blue with leather and qs alloys... Bought it in October and can't wait for some sun to get the roof down!

Best car I've ever owned!

Happy new year to you all

Chris [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome you dont need the sun to get the roof down as long as it is not raining that is all you need  
The only other thing you need is to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## chrisTTopher11

Cheers yellow_tt,

Since I've had the car we've had rain, sleet, snow and I think the coldest winter in years! It warmed up today, so I'll take your advice and get the roof down asap!! The heater is SO good in the roadster and I swear you could cook an egg on the heated seats when they're turned up full!!

I will join the TTOC... all I can say is from what I've seen on here TT owners are a FANTASTIC bunch of people!

:wink:


----------



## malstt

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum


----------



## GreekTT

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## chrisTTopher11

Cheers guys... Look forward to chatting to you all at some point.

Chris


----------



## trev

Hi and welcome to the forum, with weather like you said you must be up here in Scotland :lol:


----------



## chrisTTopher11

Ha ha... deepest darkest Surrey actually! I will head up to Scotland sometime this year for the roads though... beautiful place! :wink:


----------



## trev

chrisTTopher11 said:


> Ha ha... deepest darkest Surrey actually! I will head up to Scotland sometime this year for the roads though... beautiful place! :wink:


give us a shout might be able to get an event going and you could meet up with us guys


----------



## chrisTTopher11

Sounds like a plan... summer in Scotland... lets try and get something going?? :idea:


----------



## trev

chrisTTopher11 said:


> Sounds like a plan... summer in Scotland... lets try and get something going?? :idea:


just give us some dates and we will see what could be arranged, we usualy have a weekend away at some hotel around loch earnhead great roads and views


----------



## chrisTTopher11

Just had a look at lochearnhead on the interweb... WOW looks stunning! Keep in touch and if you arrange something like that I'd definately be interested mate.


----------



## trev

chrisTTopher11 said:


> Just had a look at lochearnhead on the interweb... WOW looks stunning! Keep in touch and if you arrange something like that I'd definately be interested mate.


 will keep you in mind mate pick a week that the sun will be out :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Remember Easter 2006 snow,sun,everything in an hour


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> Remember Easter 2006 snow,sun,everything in an hour


 :lol: thats right had to leave my car at your hotel that night cause of the snow and walk to our hotel,
better not say anything about aviemore let sleeping dogs lie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Easter 2006 snow,sun,everything in an hour
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: thats right had to leave my car at your hotel that night cause of the snow and walk to our hotel,
> better not say anything about aviemore let sleeping dogs lie :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Don't know what you mean ,I've never been to Aviemore


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Easter 2006 snow,sun,everything in an hour
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: thats right had to leave my car at your hotel that night cause of the snow and walk to our hotel,
> better not say anything about aviemore let sleeping dogs lie :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what you mean ,I've never been to Aviemore
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: bet you have nightmares about taps


----------



## triplefan

Hi Chris, welcome to the forum

PS you don't need to wait for summer for a meet, checkout the run to France


----------



## chrisTTopher11

triplefan said:


> Hi Chris, welcome to the forum
> 
> PS you don't need to wait for summer for a meet, checkout the run to France


Hello triplefan,

I did have a look at the old Invasion of France and liked the look of what you've planned... a lot of hard work has obviously gone into it! I'll check the dates and let you know asap, got alot on in the next few months.

Sunny Southend... my old manner! Many a saturday night I spent driving along the seafront years ago!! Do you organise any meets down that way??

Chris


----------



## T7 BNW

chrisTTopher11 said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris, welcome to the forum
> 
> PS you don't need to wait for summer for a meet, checkout the run to France
> 
> 
> 
> Hello triplefan,
> 
> I did have a look at the old Invasion of France and liked the look of what you've planned... a lot of hard work has obviously gone into it! I'll check the dates and let you know asap, got alot on in the next few months.
Click to expand...

Firstly welcome to the forum!! Thanks for the comments above! i can tell you your right!! Lots of hard work has gone into it. It should be a good meet! Would be great to have you if you can make it.

Cheers.


----------

